# Easy yarn necklace. No knitting required.



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been making these necklaces for our gallery gift shop. They are made from Trellis or ladder yarn. 
Hard to explain how to do it and the important bit is to get the twist in it to give a bit of interest. 
So if interested have a go its just trial and error.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the necklaces. How many skeins of trellis would I need?


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Just curious, what do you sell them for? How many yards or feet in one necklace? I'm in Canada so you don't have any competition here!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I have no problem with competition I just didnt want to confuse people with my instructions.
What I do is wind the yarn firmly around something about 14/15ins long (i use a picture frame) approx 45 times. Take off holding firmly at top and knot the two ends tightly. Then you twist one side near the top, cover with glue and wind end around tightly for an inch and half or so then do end on other side but don't twist.
I get 3 necklaces to a ball of yarn. I buy from yarn paradise and even though the postage is high from Turkey it still works out about $1 a necklace and we sell for $8 at the gallery.
The first couple I made were not saleable but as I had bought the yarn I kept at it till I got them right. You must keep all the loops even and they can get a lot of static in them so good luck.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Just thought, I have seen them online selling for about $30 ea.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Thankyou for how-to. Have lots of this yarn? and didn't know what to do with it. It would make inexpensive gifts and nice and light for postage costs.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

AussieSheila said:


> Thankyou for how-to. Have lots of this yarn? and didn't know what to do with it. It would make inexpensive gifts and nice and light for postage costs.


Yes, and hours of frustration too!!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Won't be attempting these for awhile but thanks for the heads up/warning Sjlegrandma. School Fete was at Easter (yarn bombing the ancient Moreton Bay Fig trees was a big deal again this year) and no birthdays coming up for awhile.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

AussieSheila said:


> Won't be attempting these for awhile but thanks for the heads up/warning Sjlegrandma. School Fete was at Easter (yarn bombing the ancient Moreton Bay Fig trees was a big deal again this year) and no birthdays coming up for awhile.


Love to see photo of yarn bombing. Not trying to put you off and maybe I'm not that clever but for something that looks simple I did find it frustrating. They are very popular and selling well at the gallery. We have a huge function tonight so may sell more then. Christine


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

But I need one.these are so very very very pretty.i think they would also look fab with large charms on them.or knitted hearts etc.you realy do fab work and make a lot off money for the gallery well done.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I love your necklaces. I have 1 question. From the directions, it looks like you cut the yarn. Is that right?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just love these! Good job!

Hazel


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovely idea and thanks for the information in your later post. Must keep an eye out for this yarn. I just love these sort of necklaces - perfect when around the little people!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I made yarn necklaces a few years ago when they were popular at that time. I used bell caps on the ends. After the gluing, I don't see how you are fastening them.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Judyh said:


> I love your necklaces. I have 1 question. From the directions, it looks like you cut the yarn. Is that right?


Not sure what you mean. The yarn is wound around something the length you want it so it is actually one length of yarn. You only have a starting and finishing end which I knot around the middle. I will include a photo of back of necklace. How that helps.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job! That is very pretty!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the photo. I have lots of this yarn I need to used so I am going to try it.


----------



## maxg2014 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just borrowed one of these from a coworker to get some yarn and see how it's done, but yours much prettier. Great job. They look lovely.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

AussieSheila said:


> Thankyou for how-to. Have lots of this yarn? and didn't know what to do with it. It would make inexpensive gifts and nice and light for postage costs.


Thought you may like to see my latest necklaces. Yarn arrived today, couldn't wait to try it.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Love, Love, Love them.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow! How impressive! I am having trouble in the UK to source similar, stunning yarn!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Those are very pretty. You can make these in crochet too. It's just chains, make as few or as many as you like. Most patterns call for tying the ends in a knot, but since I also make jewelry, for me it is easy to add findings for a clasp.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

They are beautiful I would like the lime green or purple one in my stocking as I'm sure I'm on your Christmas list.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thought you may like to see my latest necklaces. Yarn arrived today, couldn't wait to try it.


Beautiful! So bright, vibrant and cheerful! Great work!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

rosw said:


> Wow! How impressive! I am having trouble in the UK to source similar, stunning yarn!


I can't buy this yarn in Australia but get it from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. The postage is huge but the yarn is cheap so overall it is working out about $3 a ball that is $1 a necklace.
What amazes me is that I get the yarn in about 8 days. I order stuff in Australia that takes longer than that to get sent. Think I have enough yarn now for these as you have to buy in pkts of 6 balls ea colour!!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I can't buy this yarn in Australia but get it from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. The postage is huge but the yarn is cheap so overall it is working out about $3 a ball that is $1 a necklace.
> What amazes me is that I get the yarn in about 8 days. I order stuff in Australia that takes longer than that to get sent. Think I have enough yarn now for these as you have to buy in pkts of 6 balls ea colour!!


Ice yarn usually packages the same color in each package. You have all different colors. Are you able to get an assortment?


----------



## maxg2014 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, these are gorgeous!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Ali9407 said:


> Ice yarn usually packages the same color in each package. You have all different colors. Are you able to get an assortment?


I wish. No I bought a pkt of each colour so that's a lot of necklaces!!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I must be half brain dead...well, I do have a raging fever...so won't handle any yarn to try this...but I'm confused about "starting and finishing end which I knot around the middle". Do you have a longer "tail" at the beginning and end of the yarn to tie them...and wrap around all 45 strands for an inch or so with these.

So sorry if I sound confused...could be a lot easier when I'm up and about. 

Another website that is stateside for this yarn is Sharonsyarns.com in California. She's lovely to work with...and carries a nice assortment of the trellis/ladder yarns.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

OOPS! I forgot to ask about the "twist"...is that the wrap around the strands?

Thanks.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

sholen said:


> I must be half brain dead...well, I do have a raging fever...so won't handle any yarn to try this...but I'm confused about "starting and finishing end which I knot around the middle". Do you have a longer "tail" at the beginning and end of the yarn to tie them...and wrap around all 45 strands for an inch or so with these.
> 
> So sorry if I sound confused...could be a lot easier when I'm up and about.
> 
> Another website that is stateside for this yarn is Sharonsyarns.com in California. She's lovely to work with...and carries a nice assortment of the trellis/ladder yarns.


Hi, yes you are spot on. I didn't say I leave a long end at the start and finish.
I'm ok at making things just not so good at teaching/ explaining. Sorry to confuse you. Hope I haven't added to you not feeling crash hot. Cheers, Christine


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Now I am brain dead. I didn't see your question about the twist. Hard to explain but I sort of twist all the strands on one side at top put glue on and wrap end around it. I know that's not very clear but best I can do.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, Christine! C'mon...I'm not contagious this far away!!! I think I've got it!!! Kinda "smush and glue" to make it tighter and easier to wrap. 

Looking forward to giving it a try...and soon.

Thanks!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I made 3 yesterday real pretty thanks


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Help, please...I am having trouble with the ends sticking up/out after wrapping. What is your secret? Just bought the yarn in our football team colors! A sure winner...the necklaces if not the team!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What type of glue are you using?


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi!

I've used Aleene's Fabric Fusion (Permanent Fabric Adhesive) and Aleene's OK to Wash-It (Fabric Glue).

Hope this helps.

susan


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

martyr said:


> Those are very pretty. You can make these in crochet too. It's just chains, make as few or as many as you like. Most patterns call for tying the ends in a knot, but since I also make jewelry, for me it is easy to add findings for a clasp.


This is the way I make them........just make several strands of chain stitch. (I use 8) I also put a pony bead on before I tie them together......you need to use a small crochet hook to do that too. What the pony bead does is let you adjust the length.


----------

